# Tc6



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone pick up one of these touring cars yet.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea, tons of people...

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/414655-team-associated-tc6-thread.html


----------

